# Initramfs (gentoo news)

## Theasker

Acabo de leer la nueva noticia para la configuración de particiones de sistemas de ficheros "exóticos". Según he entendido con mi pésimo inglés, sólo incumbe a quien tenga por separado / y /usr, yo lo único que tengo separado es /usr/portage, /usr/portage/distfiles y /usr/src. ¿Esto afectaría en el arranque? con lo que tendría que modificar el arranque.

Esta es mi configuración de particiones:

```

# df -h

S.ficheros     TamaÃ±o Usados  Disp Uso% Montado en

rootfs            20G    13G  5,8G  69% /

/dev/sda5         20G    13G  5,8G  69% /

tmpfs           1002M   780K 1001M   1% /run

udev              10M      0   10M   0% /dev

shm             1002M      0 1002M   0% /dev/shm

cgroup_root       10M      0   10M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sda1         17G    13G  3,8G  78% /mnt/windows

/dev/sdb2        821G   430G  350G  56% /mnt/datos1

/dev/sdc1        1,4T   1,4T   30G  98% /mnt/datos2

/dev/sda6        771M   398M  322M  56% /usr/portage

/dev/sda7        4,0G   2,4G  1,4G  64% /usr/portage/distfiles

/dev/sda8        4,8G   2,1G  2,5G  46% /var

/dev/sda9        3,0G   2,0G  855M  71% /usr/src

/dev/sda10       8,9G    22M  8,4G   1% /tmp

/dev/sda10       8,9G    22M  8,4G   1% /var/tmp

/dev/sda11       168G   150G  9,9G  94% /home
```

Gracias anticipadas y un saludo

----------

## opotonil

Entiendo que no, que durante el arranque de necesitarse algo sea lib, bin, etc. Pero nada relacionado con las fuentes del Kernel o Portage... Por lo menos eso espero porque estoy en el mismo caso que tu.

```

# df -h

S.ficheros               Tamaño Usados  Disp Uso% Montado en

rootfs                      16G   2,8G   13G  19% /

udev                        10M   4,0K   10M   1% /dev

/dev/sda3                   16G   2,8G   13G  19% /

tmpfs                     1006M   784K 1005M   1% /run

shm                       1006M      0 1006M   0% /dev/shm

cgroup_root                 10M      0   10M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/mapper/vg-portage     1,5G   397M  1,1G  28% /usr/portage

/dev/mapper/vg-distfiles   6,0G   1,4G  4,3G  25% /usr/portage/distfiles

/dev/mapper/vg-src         3,0G   708M  2,2G  25% /usr/src

/dev/mapper/vg-var         7,8G   127M  7,3G   2% /var

/dev/mapper/vg-tmp         4,0G   177M  3,6G   5% /var/tmp

/dev/mapper/vg-home         63G   8,3G   55G  14% /home

```

Salu2.

----------

## agdg

Yo no he tenido problemas, mi esquema de particionado:

```
/dev/sda2         26G   8,7G   16G  36% /

/dev/sda1         97M    77M   16M  84% /boot

/dev/sdb1        2,0G   617M  1,4G  32% /var

/dev/sdb2         13G    37M   13G   1% /tmp

/dev/sdb7        766M   382M  384M  50% /usr/portage

/dev/sdb6        9,8G   4,3G  5,5G  44% /usr/src

/dev/sdb5         20G    10G  9,6G  51% /usr/portage/distfiles

/dev/sdb4        872G   403G  469G  47% /home
```

----------

## Theasker

Gracias muchas pues, de todas formas, se supone que hasta primeros de noviembre no se necesita.

lo dicho, muchas gracias

----------

